# موضوع خاص بالكام كام



## hossamoda (25 مارس 2009)

ياريت يا جماعه اللى عنده اى حاجه مفيدة فى موضوع الكاد كام ينشرها فى المنتدى سواء كانت دروس تعليميه او اماكن تعليم لاى برنامج من برامج الكاد كام زى
mastercam
wincam 
cosmos
camworks
او اى حاجه تانية 

وياريت اللى يعرف اى مركز من مراكز تعليم اى برنامج من البرامج دى ياريت يحط ارقام تليفونات المركز وعنوانه ولو عنده فكرة عن الكورسات ياريت يقولنا
ونمتنى الافادة للجميع​


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 مارس 2009)

اخوكم من اليمن بحاجة ماسة لهذه البرامج وذلك لداسة في المعهد حيث اني انا والطلاب ندرس نضري ولام يوجد البرنامج وين كم او مستر كم وشكرن


----------

